
MVP without code: the toolkit - andreyazimov
https://medium.com/@AndreyAzimov/list-of-the-tools-to-make-web-mvp-without-coding-or-just-a-little-bit-f2ce18d0effa
======
andreyazimov
Hi HN,

Many people can't execute on their ideas because they can't code. I was in the
same situation. I was procrastinating to learn to code and therefore couldn't
test and validate any of my ideas.

So, I made a list of tools that could help me build an MVP fast. That way I
could validate if people needed (and would pay for my idea or not.

Here's my toolkit and I'm sharing it here because it's probably useful for
some of you too!

